# Oscars Fail...



## AySay (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously.

Best Original Score. 

The Social Network beats Inception.



Inception's score was one of the most fitting, moving, well done film scores ever IMO. Zimmer definitely should have one for this.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

Inception got robbed on far more than Best Original Score.


----------



## XEN (Feb 28, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Inception got robbed on far more than Best Original Score.


QFT


----------



## synrgy (Feb 28, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Inception got robbed on far more than Best Original Score.



This, I pretty much agree with.

On the score specifically, though, I can't say that I'm in any way upset that Trent Reznor is an Oscar winner. Not saying he *should* have won given the competition, but still.. It's Trent Reznor.


----------



## CFB (Feb 28, 2011)

I get that some people think it shouldn't win best picture, but how anyone can think that the social network had a better soundtrack then inception is just insane.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 28, 2011)

Personal taste?

Really glad Trent and Atticus got this award considering all the competition out there.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just kept thinking, its Hans Zimmer. He has to win, he can't just be remembered for the Lion King score! 

But in all seriousness I think Zimmer and Thomas Newman should have won oscars on multiple occasions. I mean Gladiator with Lisa Gerrard, American Beauty, the Shawshank Redemption, etc.

All insane scores IMO.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 28, 2011)

Never watched the social network so I cannot comment on the score. I can't believe a movie that I would classify as 'hype' and retarded crap did as well as it did though. I really dislike pandering to hot topics.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah Inception should have garnered more awards than it did. But I'm glad King's Speech won best picture, great film. Although, it was merely an historical recreation, whereas Inception was a completely original idea, screenplay concept whatever you want to call it. I feel like they should have a separate best picture category for "films that were imagined to actually be films" not just "gripping historical events set to film". I dunno, call me jaded, but it's not like the King's Speech producers had to really reach very far to write the screenplay, they just had to read the guy's book and find people to act it out, seems less involved.

Phew I'm in a rambling mood today...


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 28, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Never watched the social network so I cannot comment on the score. I can't believe a movie that I would classify as 'hype' and retarded crap did as well as it did though. I really dislike pandering to hot topics.



Both Inception and the Social Network were surprisingly good movies. I wouldn't pan either without having first seen them. I generally don't care for things that get a lot of hype, but I've been quite surprised this year.

On another note, so glad Natalie Portman won...Black Swan was just...wow...was utterly speechless after I saw it.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Feb 28, 2011)

synrgy said:


> On the score specifically, though, I can't say that I'm in any way upset that Trent Reznor is an Oscar winner. Not saying he *should* have won given the competition, but still.. It's Trent Reznor.



I would've loved to see Hans win, but I definitely agree with this.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 28, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Never watched the social network so blah blah blah blah.



fixed it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> On another note, so glad Natalie Portman won...Black Swan was just...wow...was utterly speechless after I saw it.



This too. That movie and her performance were absolutely incredible. They just happened to release that film in what was an insane year in cinema. I'm really glad they didn't get shut out, and that she got the award she rightfully deserved. Same goes to Christian Bale for his performance in the Fighter. I was torn between him and Jeremy Renner from the Town (which was my favorite movie from last year ).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 28, 2011)

It's good that Reznor is getting recognition, but the Inception OST smokes that of The Social Network.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's good that Reznor is getting recognition, but the Inception OST smokes that of The Social Network.



To be fair, I think the score from Social Network is a lot more subtle. For instance, there's this theme they use in 3 or 4 different spots of the film, that has this very simple piano riff accompanied by eerie textures.

In the beginning of the film, the piano is in the forefront, and the textures are barely there.

As the film progresses and the theme repeats, each time the piano sounds further and further away and the eerie textures come more to the forefront. It's like the piano is Zuckerberg's innocence. 

In contrast, I feel like the Inception score is more or less Zimmer hitting us all over the head with a hammer: "LOUD BRASS!!!! LOUD BRASS!!!! LOUD BRASS!!!" 

For the record, I *love* the Inception score. I just also think it's quite over-the-top.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 28, 2011)

Also, I think the fact that Daft Punk didn't receive a nomination for the Tron: Legacy score is a fucking travesty.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 28, 2011)

:48 sec. guy in the background doing the Inception theme


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2011)

I fucking love the Inception score.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Also, I think the fact that Daft Punk didn't receive a nomination for the Tron: Legacy score is a fucking travesty.



This.

In my opinion, the score for Tron Legacy was beyond both the Inception and TSN scores, yet it didn't even see a fucking nomination


----------



## Sofos (Feb 28, 2011)

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> In my opinion, the score for Tron Legacy was beyond both the Inception and TSN scores, yet it didn't even see a fucking nomination



This


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 1, 2011)

^ The Tron soundtrack wasn't bad, but I don't think it deserved to be up there in the first place 

I mean it's not bad music, but after a couple of pieces I just felt like I could have been listening to any number of bands/artists/musicians and it started just blending together. It fitted the film pretty well, but IMO it just didn't particularly stand out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 1, 2011)

synrgy said:


> To be fair, I think the score from Social Network is a lot more subtle. For instance, there's this theme they use in 3 or 4 different spots of the film, that has this very simple piano riff accompanied by eerie textures.
> 
> In the beginning of the film, the piano is in the forefront, and the textures are barely there.
> 
> ...



Yeah for sure.

I just think that Inception is deceptively clever for how simple it is, the note choices are just superb. There is subtley in the Inception OST too. What makes the Inception score so great is that Zimmer was top of his game on Gladiator, then went drastically downhill from there, only to prove us all wrong by delivering what I consider to be his best work on Inception.

It's just sublime.


----------



## AySay (Mar 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah for sure.
> 
> I just think that Inception is deceptively clever for how simple it is, the note choices are just superb. There is subtley in the Inception OST too. What makes the Inception score so great is that Zimmer was top of his game on Gladiator, then went drastically downhill from there, only to prove us all wrong by delivering what I consider to be his best work on Inception.
> 
> It's just sublime.



Biggest +1 I could give something!


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 1, 2011)

In my opinion an award winning score shouldn't be one where during the movie you sit there and think to yourself "Man the music in this film fucking slays!", an award winning score to me is one that sits perfectly with the movie and doesn't separate itself from the experience of the moving pictures.

I just watched TSN again so that I could pay attention to the score, the few times I have seen it before I was never able to really sit there and analyse it and how it worked with the film, and guess why, because I was experiencing the film as a whole. Having now analysed it and paid attention, I honestly feel that it was definitely deserving of the award nominations at least, if not the wins.

The Inception score is indeed a work of art and beautiful music, but as someone else said, it really feels like you're being battered over the head the whole way through the film with it. Let's remember these are awards for motion picture arts, not music awards, and this is specifically an award for music and how it compliments a movie.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 1, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> In my opinion an award winning score shouldn't be one where during the movie you sit there and think to yourself "Man the music in this film fucking slays!", an award winning score to me is one that sits perfectly with the movie and doesn't separate itself from the experience of the moving pictures.
> 
> I just watched TSN again so that I could pay attention to the score, the few times I have seen it before I was never able to really sit there and analyse it and how it worked with the film, and guess why, because I was experiencing the film as a whole. Having now analysed it and paid attention, I honestly feel that it was definitely deserving of the award nominations at least, if not the wins.
> 
> The Inception score is indeed a work of art and beautiful music, but as someone else said, it really feels like you're being battered over the head the whole way through the film with it. Let's remember these are awards for motion picture arts, not music awards, and this is specifically an award for music and how it compliments a movie.



I know what you mean man, and I agree.

Music has the potential to make a break a film. I personally hate the OST for Requiem For A Dream because I don't think it fits what's going on screen for a single second of the film. Is it great music? Sure. But it doesn't complement the visuals and that's what's important.

I agree that subtley is important and that chances are if you notice the music it's probably because it's bad rather than good, but let's be honest, that's not usually the case with us musicians 

The Inception OST not only fits what's going on visually at any given time, but it also propels the visuals to heights that they simply could not reach otherwise. A dream-world falling apart is all good and well visually, but without the right music it's nothing. Zimmer really went above and beyond the call of duty on this one, to the point of making a blockbuster tear-inducing.

THAT is what I call good score writing.

Just out of interest, has anyone listened to the Inception OST the whole way through? The majority of it is subtley dynamic... just sayin'.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

Ariadni summed it up best when she said, "I guess I thought the dream-space would be about the visual, but it's more about the feeling."

The score of Inception **makes** the feel of the movie, even though we all thought it would be about the visual going in.


----------

